# My journey to 5% body fat



## wavefunction (Jul 29, 2019)

Today is the day I start taking things more seriously fitness-wise. Public journaling may help to stay focused, so here goes...

I look very unimpressive right now and expect to make a dramatic change to my physique in the coming months.

I'll be following the diet below(1000 cal deficit), should be wasting ~0.1kg body mass per day(hopefully more fat than muscle).

Won't be running for another week or two due to ligament injury, only resistance training for now. I'll be posting weekly updates on my progress.

Current stats:
height: 1.8m
mass: ~75kg
body fat: 15-20%?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Can I ask why?


----------



## wavefunction (Jul 29, 2019)

rbduk said:


> Can I ask why?


 I'd like to get rid of the fat before I start to seriously build muscle. Then I'll only have to worry about not gaining fat rather than losing fat.


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

Don't mean to be rude but there is no way you're ever going to reach 5% body fat


----------



## wavefunction (Jul 29, 2019)

B3NCH1 said:


> Don't mean to be rude but there is no way you're ever going to reach 5% body fat


 What makes you say that?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

wavefunction said:


> I'd like to get rid of the fat before I start to seriously build muscle. Then I'll only have to worry about not gaining fat rather than losing fat.


 I understand trying to get a lean base prior to bulking but do you have any idea how lean 5% body fat is and how awful you'd feel mentally and physically as a natural at that level of leanness?


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Good luck on the journey, but honestly, I'd look at gaining lean mass from where you are. Nice clean diet and aim to get stronger. I'm not sure I see the benefit of losing much more weight. If you want to diet, aim to go to 10-12% I guess. Getting to 5% naturally is going to cost you a lot in terms of muscle and wellbeing. And it's ultimately pointless unless you're prep'ing for stage IMO.

PS please don't post photos with odd socks again. It's killing me.


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

wavefunction said:


> What makes you say that?


 It's an unrealistic goal


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

invisiblekid said:


> Good luck on the journey, but honestly, I'd look at gaining lean mass from where you are. Nice clean diet and aim to get stronger. I'm not sure I see the benefit of losing much more weight. If you want to diet, aim to go to 10-12% I guess. Getting to 5% naturally is going to cost you a lot in terms of muscle and wellbeing. And it's ultimately pointless unless you're prep'ing for stage IMO.
> 
> PS please don't post photos with odd socks again. It's killing me.


 This mate, do this. Both for training and the socks!

Lean Bulk, even if just a 100 Surplus. Cutting like mad will kill your gains.


----------



## wavefunction (Jul 29, 2019)

DLTBB said:


> I understand trying to get a lean base prior to bulking but do you have any idea how lean 5% body fat is and how awful you'd feel mentally and physically as a natural at that level of leanness?


 https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/loralee214/status/1149137428315348993

I know how 5% bf looks like, assuming the twitter post above is accurate. I do not know how it feels, not yet


----------



## Djibril (Aug 14, 2009)

That is not 5 % .

Op if i were you i would put on muscle first, no point in getting completely chopped if theres no muscle behind the fat. Slowly build muscle and when you have a good base, cut down, focus more in the mirror and not numbers


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

That doesn't look 5% more 10%

Put the muscle on first. If I went down to 5% I'd look ill. Probably walk myself straight into A&E.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

wavefunction said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/loralee214/status/1149137428315348993
> 
> I know how 5% bf looks like, assuming the twitter post above is accurate. I do not know how it feels, not yet


 He's probably 10-12% in that picture. With the amount of muscle you have at the moment, you'd end up looking like Christian Bale in The Machinist at 5% body fat.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

wavefunction said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/loralee214/status/1149137428315348993
> 
> I know how 5% bf looks like, assuming the twitter post above is accurate. I do not know how it feels, not yet


 No chance in hell that's 5% :huh:


----------



## wavefunction (Jul 29, 2019)

Thanks, guys! Now I realize that 5% bf may be an overly ambitious target. I'm going to drop down to 10% and go from there.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

10% fat @ 75kg = 7.5kg fat

7.5kg fat @ 100kg = 7.5%

No need to drop BF too low, just don't gain it when bulking. :smoke:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

This is more like 5% bf

Personally I'd be lean bulking and looking to add muscle only on a small calorie surplus. The extra weight gain will actually lower your overall body fat over time


----------



## wavefunction (Jul 29, 2019)

BLUE(UK) said:


> 10% fat @ 75kg = 7.5kg fat
> 
> 7.5kg fat @ 100kg = 7.5%
> 
> No need to drop BF too low, just don't gain it when bulking. :smoke:


 I haven't thought of that. Makes so much sense, gonna do that.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

wavefunction said:


> I haven't thought of that. Makes so much sense, gonna do that.


 Plus when you've got muscle, it consumes much more cals just to be there.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

id forget the arbitrary body fat percentage mate

aiming for a certain percentage is helpful to literally no one, it's just pointless statistics since all anyone is cutting for is to look better and or be healthier both of which is largely measured by eye (health not so much but it's pretty obvious when you are over weight)

just cut until you reach a point that you are happy to slowly gain weight from.

a quote i cant remember where i first heard but quite like is

'bulk until you hate the way you look, cut until you hate life'


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I dont really see the point unless you have a fair bit of mass.

My Avi I was probably in single digits but I didnt see the point getting any leaner. I could have added in some cardio (I didnt do any) or add in some cutting drugs but wasnt really any point.

Goodluck op :thumbup1:


----------



## wavefunction (Jul 29, 2019)

One week later - no progress. This has not been going according to plan so far, not one bit. I had no idea how unpleasant it is to undereat.

But hey, lost a battle, but not the war, right? I need to change strategy I think. Hopefully, I'll be able to start running again this week, so I could eat more and still be at a caloric deficit. But running increases hunger as well, so I don't know how well this will work.


----------



## wavefunction (Jul 29, 2019)

There is good news too! My cholesterol levels have improved dramatically, they're almost in range now.

Went from this:








to this:


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

wavefunction said:


> One week later - no progress. This has not been going according to plan so far, not one bit. I had no idea how unpleasant it is to undereat.
> 
> But hey, lost a battle, but not the war, right? I need to change strategy I think. Hopefully, I'll be able to start running again this week, so I could eat more and still be at a caloric deficit. But running increases hunger as well, so I don't know how well this will work.


 I hear you. That's why I got bulky!

Days 4-6 were the hardest for me cutting. On Day 17 today and my body has kind of adjusted now. Just look forward to the little food I get! It's only a 1150 calorie deficit but still found it hard. You should see what Jeff is doing in his blog. Went forever without any Carbs!


----------



## wavefunction (Jul 29, 2019)

DRKE said:


> I hear you. That's why I got bulky!
> 
> Days 4-6 were the hardest for me cutting. On Day 17 today and my body has kind of adjusted now. Just look forward to the little food I get! It's only a 1150 calorie deficit but still found it hard. You should see what Jeff is doing in his blog. Went forever without any Carbs!


 Who's Jeff?


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

wavefunction said:


> Who's Jeff?


https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/328725-my-first-showwhy-the-hell-not/?do=embed


----------



## wavefunction (Jul 29, 2019)

Dieted and ran for a week, recorded everything(see graph). Not seeing any changes so far, and I'm hungry all the time.


----------



## wavefunction (Jul 29, 2019)

Sweet Jews for Jesus, I think it's working! This whole fitness thing is great. I'm starting to see good changes in my physique, and today someone called me a Hulk B)









85 kilograms now.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Looking better


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

wavefunction said:


> Sweet Jews for Jesus, I think it's working! This whole fitness thing is great. I'm starting to see good changes in my physique, and today someone called me a Hulk B)
> 
> View attachment 178463
> 
> ...


 How are you 10kg heavier in a deficit in 2 months?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

B3NCH1 said:


> How are you 10kg heavier in a deficit in 2 months?


 in another thread the OP mentioned he recently started injecting 1000mg of testosterone per week

this is going to put a lot of 'weight' on you
particularly if there is a loose control on aromatase.


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

swole troll said:


> in another thread the OP mentioned he recently started injecting 1000mg of testosterone per week
> 
> this is going to put a lot of 'weight' on you
> particularly if there is a loose control on aromatase.


 1000mg? He will be dead soon


----------



## MM84 (Jun 8, 2017)

B3NCH1 said:


> 1000mg? He will be dead soon


 Good, maybe stop him posting absolute shite!!!!!


----------



## paxman85. (Oct 8, 2019)

swole troll said:


> in another thread the OP mentioned he recently started injecting 1000mg of testosterone per week
> 
> this is going to put a lot of 'weight' on you
> particularly if there is a loose control on aromatase.


 10kg still seems excessive though, I gained like 7kg from my test cycle 500mg, kept about 3kg coming off, and I was bulking pretty hard


----------



## wavefunction (Jul 29, 2019)

B3NCH1 said:


> How are you 10kg heavier in a deficit in 2 months?


 I stopped doing deficit ~2 months ago.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

B3NCH1 said:


> 1000mg? He will be dead soon


 As much as I hate to say this and anyone reading this and using it as affirmation to do so is a total fool but I've known of guys (at the elite level / no one on this forum) cruise on double this

Yes cruise as in a lower dose in between their 6g blasts

Almost certainly unnecessary however it's just to make a point that 1000mg if otherwise healthy isn't going to kill you too quickly

But even with that said that doesn't mean everyone requires 1000mg for even a blast, far from it in fact.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

paxman85. said:


> 10kg still seems excessive though, I gained like 7kg from my test cycle 500mg, kept about 3kg coming off, and I was bulking pretty hard


 Going from a deficit into a bulk and taking 1000mg of test can put a lot of weight on you fast

Just switching from a cut to a bulk naturally will put a lot of water on you


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

swole troll said:


> Going from a deficit into a bulk and taking 1000mg of test can out a lot of weight on your fast
> 
> Just switching from a cut to a bulk naturally will put a lot of water on you


 That explains his lipids then. :mellow:


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

swole troll said:


> As much as I hate to say this and anyone reading this and using it as affirmation to do so is a total fool but I've known of guys (at the elite level / no one on this forum) cruise on double this
> 
> Yes cruise as in a lower dose in between their 6g blasts
> 
> ...


 I heard 8.5 grams is where the magic happens


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Cronus said:


> I heard 8.5 grams is where the magic happens


 Heart magically stops working


----------



## wavefunction (Jul 29, 2019)

Six months transformation. Then:









Now:


----------



## paxman85. (Oct 8, 2019)

wavefunction said:


> Six months transformation. Then:
> 
> View attachment 179421
> 
> ...


 Fair fu**ing play mate good job


----------



## wavefunction (Jul 29, 2019)

three, two, one... counting down til some imbecile tells me I know nothing and must stop everything and worse. Don't give a s**t, I'm off this place. Just wanted to say thank you to the few guys who have helped me with good advice here - swole troll and sasnak especially.

There are better bodybuilding communities that don't attract as many low-life pricks as ukm.

kthxbye.


----------



## TALBOTL (Feb 13, 2019)

wavefunction said:


> three, two, one... counting down til some imbecile tells me I know nothing and must stop everything and worse. Don't give a s**t, I'm off this place. Just wanted to say thank you to the few guys who have helped me with good advice here - swole troll and sasnak especially.
> 
> There are better bodybuilding communities that don't attract as many low-life pricks as ukm.
> 
> kthxbye.


 You won't be missed knobhead, off you pop.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

wavefunction said:


> three, two, one... counting down til some imbecile tells me I know nothing and must stop everything and worse. Don't give a s**t, I'm off this place. Just wanted to say thank you to the few guys who have helped me with good advice here - swole troll and sasnak especially.
> 
> There are better bodybuilding communities that don't attract as many low-life pricks as ukm.
> 
> kthxbye.


 I helped.


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

He'll be dead in a couple of years.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Okay Peter Parker


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

Cronus said:


> Okay Peter Parker


 All borrowed gains.


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

wavefunction said:


> *three, two, one... counting down til some imbecile tells me I know nothing and must stop everything and worse. *Don't give a s**t, I'm off this place. Just wanted to say thank you to the few guys who have helped me with good advice here - swole troll and sasnak especially.
> 
> There are better bodybuilding communities that don't attract as many low-life pricks as ukm.
> 
> kthxbye.


 But you have done none of this via diet just smashed a s**t load of gear and inevitably you will undo all this once you stop.

I have no doubt your diet is poor too, so yes it is likely you do know nothing about what you are doing.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Fair enough on the results @wavefunction all you need to do now is pct and time off for the amount of time on or drop to half a mil a week, again remaining at this dose for a minimum of 10 weeks and check bloods after this period. Next time as others have said 2 mil of test is plenty


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

Come back and show us what you look like in 6 months after you've come off.

If you ever do.


----------



## wavefunction (Jul 29, 2019)

I've taken some meds and am resisting the urge to eat, so half-awake accidentally opened this page again. Thought I'd entertain replaying, but it's just not worth it. I see blind hate, it's pathetic. Is it because I drive a nice car? Build a physique in six month from scratch most of you will never have? Because I'm a foreigner?

Most comments are just not worth considering. Like that whatever his nickname is calling me a knobhead. I'm a trained physicist. I would bet cash money that you are less.

What can you possibly imbeciles can know about my diet? And please tell us what are those magic compounds that if injected will make a man look like me now? Seriously, I'm highly sedated and this is the only reason I'm typing this. Arguing with idiots is never good.

Actual bodybuilders here do have an idea of what it took me to transform myself like that in six months. Those guys won't talk s**t.

I'm meeting several world-famous bodybuilding champions this week too, can't wait to hear what they say....

What the f**k am I doing wasting time with some anon nobodys again? Too much hunger and insomnia... Rest assured it's the last time.

PS. How about we meet? Would love to have a face to face discussion with one of the shittalkers. Maybe in the mma ring? Especially that degenerate that was following ne from thread to thread some numbers 7 or 9 in his nickname? Please get in touch I'd like nothing better than to meet sex you miserable c**t.

Over and out. f**k this s**t forum with it;s low-life english scum.


----------



## wavefunction (Jul 29, 2019)

Sasnak said:


> Fair enough on the results @wavefunction all you need to do now is pct and time off for the amount of time on or drop to half a mil a week, again remaining at this dose for a minimum of 10 weeks and check bloods after this period. Next time as others have said 2 mil of test is plenty


 Thank you, Sasnak. But I've decided against pct long ago, I'm doing trt already.


----------



## wavefunction (Jul 29, 2019)

Actually I may take a break a then see. Don't think it's fair for a productive member of community not being able to participate because of some bullies. A knock on the door is all would it take I'm sure.


----------



## wavefunction (Jul 29, 2019)

It's a shame that this place is not moderated for s**t. Someone inexperienced wanting to learn gets bullied by the usual pisstakers, and nobody gives a s**t. I chose to join this forum because an old friend used to posts here years ago(he's not around anymore). That was a mistake.

Ive been doing businesss, studying, and communicating on forums for as long as I can remember myself, and this one is the shittiest I've ever been apart of. f**k this website.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

That's the longest _"I'm not gonna post here again"_ post I've seen in ages.

English scum? Endearing too...

Class act; well and truly triggered :whistling:


----------



## TALBOTL (Feb 13, 2019)

wavefunction said:


> Actually I may take a break a then see. Don't think it's fair for a productive member of community not being able to participate because of some bullies. A knock on the door is all would it take I'm sure.


 Come and knock at my door any time Mr Wavefunction, I'll show you some fun xx


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

wavefunction said:


> I've taken some meds and am resisting the urge to eat, so half-awake accidentally opened this page again. Thought I'd entertain replaying, but it's just not worth it. I see blind hate, it's pathetic. Is it because I drive a nice car? Build a physique in six month from scratch most of you will never have? Because I'm a foreigner?
> 
> *Nice car that you stole? Built a physique from scratch on a bucket of gear a week, Joey Deacon! Nope, no one is jealous of you.*
> 
> ...


 :rage:


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

I am assuming you are retarded, English scum yet live here :thumbup1:


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Look mate, whatever I said in the past, lets move forward and please except my apology.

I too want to have a nice car and a sex pack like you. Lets work together brother, like a functioning wave

Also my brother, can I ask why you never smile in your pictures, I think it would make you look more handsome xx


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

wavefunction said:


> It's a shame that this place is not moderated for s**t. Someone inexperienced wanting to learn gets bullied by the usual pisstakers, and nobody gives a s**t. I chose to join this forum because an old friend used to posts here years ago(he's not around anymore). That was a mistake.
> 
> Ive been doing businesss, studying, and communicating on forums for as long as I can remember myself, and this one is the shittiest I've ever been apart of. f**k this website.


 There is 4 people moderating this site plus the admin

How exactly do you expect us to know of member concerns without being notified either by a tag or report?

You know like how I've always replied to your questions when you've tagged me in the past...

Threatening members, slagging off the forum moderation, anglophobic comments and saying f**k this website (whilst continuing to post on it) is not the way to handle your issues.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

wavefunction said:


> I've taken some meds and am resisting the urge to eat, so half-awake accidentally opened this page again. Thought I'd entertain replaying, but it's just not worth it. I see blind hate, it's pathetic. Is it because I drive a nice car? Build a physique in six month from scratch most of you will never have? Because I'm a foreigner?
> 
> Most comments are just not worth considering. Like that whatever his nickname is calling me a knobhead. I'm a trained physicist. I would bet cash money that you are less.
> 
> ...


 I have tried.

You woken up yet after spiking your own drink with rohypnol?

PS - knew you'd pop back in for a look x


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

wavefunction said:


> I've taken some meds and am resisting the urge to eat, so half-awake accidentally opened this page again. Thought I'd entertain replaying, but it's just not worth it. I see blind hate, it's pathetic. Is it because I drive a nice car? Build a physique in six month from scratch most of you will never have? Because I'm a foreigner?
> 
> Most comments are just not worth considering. Like that whatever his nickname is calling me a knobhead. I'm a trained physicist. I would bet cash money that you are less.
> 
> ...


 You're delusional

No one, not a single person here or anywhere else, cares about your appearance nearly as much as you think.

If your taking a load of gear in the hopes of impressing some random guys or girls in the gym, then just stop. It wont happen and its not worth it.


----------



## 92917 (Apr 27, 2020)

wavefunction said:


> I've taken some meds and am resisting the urge to eat, so half-awake accidentally opened this page again. Thought I'd entertain replaying, but it's just not worth it. I see blind hate, it's pathetic. Is it because I drive a nice car? Build a physique in six month from scratch most of you will never have? Because I'm a foreigner?
> 
> Most comments are just not worth considering. Like that whatever his nickname is calling me a knobhead. I'm a trained physicist. I would bet cash money that you are less.
> 
> ...


 This was my fav post of 2020 tbh.

As much as he's quite rightly taken some s**t on these forums, awesome entertainment and I'd 100% be tuning in if he had his own tv show. What would you be doing in today's episode? Heroin? A tranny? 2g test? 3G tren? Insulting everyone? Lecturing in physics? ... Who knows.


----------



## scottysafc (Mar 21, 2017)

Now that's what I call a meltdown :lol:

u ok hun? xxx


----------



## RDX (Mar 29, 2021)

? OooooooK!


----------



## Blanka (Oct 5, 2020)

wavefunction said:


> I've taken some meds and am resisting the urge to eat, so half-awake accidentally opened this page again. Thought I'd entertain replaying, but it's just not worth it. I see blind hate, it's pathetic. Is it because I drive a nice car? Build a physique in six month from scratch most of you will never have? Because I'm a foreigner?
> 
> Most comments are just not worth considering. Like that whatever his nickname is calling me a knobhead. I'm a trained physicist. I would bet cash money that you are less.
> 
> ...


 Are you still on your period you knobhead?


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*Oh f**k off!* If this t**t re-emerges, I might have to leave the forum and go lift some weights.


----------



## Blanka (Oct 5, 2020)

hmgs said:


> *Oh f**k off!* If this t**t re-emerges, I might have to leave the forum and go lift some weights.


 Found this the other day, the guy is definitely one sandwich short of a picnic!


----------



## 134633 (10 mo ago)

I wonder what this guys up to now.


----------



## ronewird (6 mo ago)

From wikipedia

Bodybuilders may compete at essential body fat range, in fact *certified personal trainers will suggest them to keep that extremely low level of body fat only for the contest time*. However, it is unclear that such levels are ever actually attained since (a) the means to measure such levels are, as noted below, lacking in principle and inaccurate, and (b) 4–6% is generally considered a physiological minimum for human males


----------

